# Rental car rate lesson learned!



## czar (Jan 5, 2014)

After out flight from TPA to JFK was cancelled on Friday, we decided to rent and drive home since they couldn't get us booked for days. 

Rented from Avis and used a discount code I've used several times before, with no issue. Imagine my surprise when I checked the car back in and got a bill for over $600 in mileage charges!  Apparently, the rate did not include mileage, which never even occurred to me (I looked back at prior reservations with that code and they did include unlimited mileage). 

The agent at JFK was great. She found me the best rate and cancelled the transaction and rebooked it as it I'd had that rate from the beginning, and then she applied a discount code on top. Had I used the base rate from Avis, I would have paid $228 plus tax. She got me a rate for $180 minus 13%, so basically $160 plus tax. Of course, my $75 rate looked much better - until I got charged 40¢ per mile!


----------



## lorainB (Jan 9, 2014)

Renting a car is the best idea. You wont get stressed if you ask for the travel agency's help. They know the cheapest rent a car company.


----------



## czar (Jan 11, 2014)

As a follow-up, here's ANOTHER $600 charge.  Our original rental in Tampa for the week was a 5 passenger SUV.  We got into Tampa as scheduled around 10:30pm, grabbed our luggage, and rushed off to the Hertz Gold kiosk in the parking area to grab our car.  When I got to the window, the guy looked up my reservation and said hmmmm, let's see what we can find for you.  I have to make a call. He came back and said, "Would you be willing to take a minivan?"  Since we were traveling wtih our 3 little ones, I said sure.  He handed me the keys and a slip of paper (I did not sign anything) and I headed out.  Interestingly, in Tampa, there is no gate check on the way out.

Fast forward two weeks and I see a $650 charge on my Amex from Hertz (it was a prepaid rental @ $450 for the week).  I called and they informed me that I had agreed to an upgrade and that the rate was $1100 for the week minus my prepaid credit of $450 = $650 charge.  WHAT?  Unbelievable.  Makes me wonder of this is some sort of scam or an honest mistake.  I know they've been aggressive with me at the counter to take an upgrade for "Just $x more a day," but on this trip, nothing was said, and his manner and response implied that the vehicle I had rented was unavailable and they were substituting.  I've had that happen several times before, in my favor, and was never charged.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 11, 2014)

lorainB said:


> Renting a car is the best idea. You wont get stressed if you ask for the travel agency's help. They know the cheapest rent a car company.



In today's world, there is no need to use a travel agent, especially for a rental car!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 11, 2014)

czar said:


> As a follow-up, here's ANOTHER $600 charge.  Our original rental in Tampa for the week was a 5 passenger SUV.  We got into Tampa as scheduled around 10:30pm, grabbed our luggage, and rushed off to the Hertz Gold kiosk in the parking area to grab our car.  When I got to the window, the guy looked up my reservation and said hmmmm, let's see what we can find for you.  I have to make a call. He came back and said, "Would you be willing to take a minivan?"  Since we were traveling wtih our 3 little ones, I said sure.  He handed me the keys and a slip of paper (I did not sign anything) and I headed out.  Interestingly, in Tampa, there is no gate check on the way out.
> 
> Fast forward two weeks and I see a $650 charge on my Amex from Hertz (it was a prepaid rental @ $450 for the week).  I called and they informed me that I had agreed to an upgrade and that the rate was $1100 for the week minus my prepaid credit of $450 = $650 charge.  WHAT?  Unbelievable.  Makes me wonder of this is some sort of scam or an honest mistake.  I know they've been aggressive with me at the counter to take an upgrade for "Just $x more a day," but on this trip, nothing was said, and his manner and response implied that the vehicle I had rented was unavailable and they were substituting.  I've had that happen several times before, in my favor, and was never charged.



I'm with you, this seems like a scam!  I too have been offered the upgrade for a few bucks a day, and declined.  Often, however, they didn't have my smaller car in stock and I ended up with the larger upgrade anyway.

It seems if they can get you to willingly accept and pay for the upgrade that is what their goal is.  Seems they just pushed you off into a larger car as to imply that was your desire, to upgrade AND pay for it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hertz did that?  I guess it's your word against the guy's word.  I hope you get that one adjusted, but I would guess is the guy will say you agreed to the upgrade.  

Really sleazy of the guy.  Do they make money on upgrades?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 11, 2014)

czar said:


> As a follow-up, here's ANOTHER $600 charge.  Our original rental in Tampa for the week was a 5 passenger SUV.  We got into Tampa as scheduled around 10:30pm, grabbed our luggage, and rushed off to the Hertz Gold kiosk in the parking area to grab our car.  When I got to the window, the guy looked up my reservation and said hmmmm, let's see what we can find for you.  I have to make a call. He came back and said, "Would you be willing to take a minivan?"  Since we were traveling wtih our 3 little ones, I said sure.  He handed me the keys and a slip of paper (I did not sign anything) and I headed out.  Interestingly, in Tampa, there is no gate check on the way out.
> 
> Fast forward two weeks and I see a $650 charge on my Amex from Hertz (it was a prepaid rental @ $450 for the week).  I called and they informed me that I had agreed to an upgrade and that the rate was $1100 for the week minus my prepaid credit of $450 = $650 charge.  WHAT?  Unbelievable.  Makes me wonder of this is some sort of scam or an honest mistake.  I know they've been aggressive with me at the counter to take an upgrade for "Just $x more a day," but on this trip, nothing was said, and his manner and response implied that the vehicle I had rented was unavailable and they were substituting.  I've had that happen several times before, in my favor, and was never charged.



I suspect this is one instance where AMEX will back you, since Hertz has no signed agreement of the additional charge. Fight it - you'll win. And then move your business away from Hertz (I thought they were great years ago but in the last 10-15 years I've been happier with others, but then there really are just a few companies which own this entire market...).


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2014)

czar said:


> As a follow-up, here's ANOTHER $600 charge.  Our original rental in Tampa for the week was a 5 passenger SUV.  We got into Tampa as scheduled around 10:30pm, grabbed our luggage, and rushed off to the Hertz Gold kiosk in the parking area to grab our car.  When I got to the window, the guy looked up my reservation and said hmmmm, let's see what we can find for you.  I have to make a call.* He came back and said, "Would you be willing to take a minivan?"*  Since we were traveling wtih our 3 little ones, *I said sure*.  He handed me the keys and a slip of paper (I did not sign anything) and I headed out.  Interestingly, in Tampa, there is no gate check on the way out.



And you didn't either look at the 'slip of paper' or question the guy, "At the original pre-paid rate?"

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool be twice, shame on me. I think I'd be on the phone with Hertz Customer Service, and contesting the CC charge.

Let us know how this works out, 'cause this is a clear 'bait 'n' switch' deal. 

Jim


----------



## czar (Jan 11, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> And you didn't either look at the 'slip of paper' or question the guy, "At the original pre-paid rate?"
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool be twice, shame on me. I think I'd be on the phone with Hertz Customer Service, and contesting the CC charge.
> 
> ...



The piece of paper - I did not look at - he handed it over with the kids.  This is the first time it happened to me - no excuse, but this is like the time my mom got caught speeding 3 times in one day through EZ Pass and thehn received two wanrings anda  revocation.  Literally within 48 hours (and after the travel took place) I realized this happened.  At 11:00pm at night with 3 young children, and a 3 hour drive ahead of us, I was not focused on the right things.  Again, no excise, and actually, I hope this serves as a lesson to others to not make the same mistakes I did.  I will certianly be vigilant about this next time.  I've rented so many cars and never once hd an issue like this.  

I disputed it with Hertz.  They said it takes 7 days for the local office to respond.  I will certainly dispute it with Amex.  Luckily, my wife was standing right next to me.  I'm sure this will be worked out but I'm surprised that Hertz did this.  Again, could be an honest mistake but seems shady to me!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 11, 2014)

One way rental cars can be outrageously expensive.  If they don't explicitly charge for mileage, the mileage charge is usually built into the daily rate.  I stick with one rental car company (National) where I earn credits towards free days (paying just the taxes, usually $5-10/day), and *I almost always use those free days on one-way rentals*.  Because I'm at the Executive level in their loyalty program, I can reserve up to a Full Size car, and I can pick any car from the Executive Aisle as well.

On one recent one-way rental, I really wanted a minivan (two days in the car with three kids and four weeks of stuff, wrapping up a trip that included three different climates), but they didn't have anything bigger than a Full Size in the Executive Aisle.  I asked the agent if I could upgrade to a Minivan or SUV and he offered it to me for an extra $12/day.  I jumped on it.  When I got to the exit booth, the rate on the paper said something like $400.  I didn't leave until they got it corrected.


----------



## gregb (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep,  The lesson is, always look at the contract to verify they are giving you the rate you expect.  Once you sign the contract and drive out of the lot, you are on the hook for whatever the contract says, not what the agent said.

I have often been upgraded to the next higher level car when they are out of the level I rented.  The contract is still written for the level and price I reserved, even though the car is a higher level.

Greg


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Interesting thread regarding Hertz and my recent experience*



czar said:


> I disputed it with Hertz.  They said it takes 7 days for the local office to respond.  I will certainly dispute it with Amex.  Luckily, my wife was standing right next to me.  I'm sure this will be worked out but I'm surprised that Hertz did this.  Again, could be an honest mistake but seems shady to me!



I made car reservations for our recent New Year's trip through Avis for a compact and through Hertz for a full size.  I wasn't sure which size we were going to need or want.  Neither reservation required a credit card.  When we arrived in Miami, we chose the Avis reservation and I cancelled the Hertz reservation online.

When I returned home and was checking my credit card online, there was a 
$650 charge from Hertz.  Huh?  Normally, there's an option to dispute each charge online, but this charge did not have that option.  I decided to wait a couple of days to see if that option would appear.  I knew that I hadn't been required to submit credit card information when I made the reservation and I knew that I had cancelled the reservation and had a  cancellation confirmation.  I wasn't really too worried.  The following evening, the charge had been removed.

No harm, no foul; but I'm wondering why that charge ever appeared.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 13, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> One way rental cars can be outrageously expensive.



True, but situations vary. I've found one-way rentals in Colorado to be too expensive to consider, but I have twice had one-way rentals in Spain that were no more pricey than returning to the rental point (Malaga to Sevilla, and Fuengirola to Granada).

And in Germany, our one-way rental from Stuttgart to Munich was only a bit more expensive than retuning it to Stuttgart would have been.


----------



## am1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I would say its possible people in Europe drive rental cars less distance and fuel is much more expensive.  

One way drop charges are a way to make extra money but also account for the additional miles driven.  If I rent a car in LA and a few days later drop it off in New York.  The rental car company knows I am going to be putting a lot of miles on the car. Especially with more than one authorized driver.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 14, 2014)

gregb said:


> Yep,  The lesson is, always look at the contract to verify they are giving you the rate you expect.  Once you sign the contract and drive out of the lot, you are on the hook for whatever the contract says, not what the agent said.



Just like buying a timeshare


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 14, 2014)

am1 said:


> I would say its possible people in Europe drive rental cars less distance and fuel is much more expensive.
> 
> One way drop charges are a way to make extra money but also account for the additional miles driven.  If I rent a car in LA and a few days later drop it off in New York.  The rental car company knows I am going to be putting a lot of miles on the car. Especially with more than one authorized driver.



That's a great point; never thought of it that way.

We had a rental in Scotland where we rented in one city and returned to another and the one way fee was minimal, if at all.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 22, 2014)

czar said:


> The piece of paper - I did not look at - he handed it over with the kids.  This is the first time it happened to me - no excuse, but this is like the time my mom got caught speeding 3 times in one day through EZ Pass and thehn received two wanrings anda  revocation.  Literally within 48 hours (and after the travel took place) I realized this happened.  At 11:00pm at night with 3 young children, and a 3 hour drive ahead of us, I was not focused on the right things.  Again, no excise, and actually, I hope this serves as a lesson to others to not make the same mistakes I did.  I will certianly be vigilant about this next time.  I've rented so many cars and never once hd an issue like this.
> 
> I disputed it with Hertz.  They said it takes 7 days for the local office to respond.  I will certainly dispute it with Amex.  Luckily, my wife was standing right next to me.  I'm sure this will be worked out but I'm surprised that Hertz did this.  Again, could be an honest mistake but seems shady to me!



Three kids are a GOOD excuse. And they use that in their scheme because you are distracted. I always say no, because i assume there's always a catch. BTW, Costco has the best rates online.


----------



## czar (Apr 5, 2014)

Just an update - this is still going on.  Amex found in favor of Hertz.  Why?  BECAUSE THEY HAVE MY ELECTRONIC "SIGNATURE" ON FILE.  Unbelievable.  I have written to Hertz as they never responded to my two phone calls other than to be completely unhelpful.  This is a really dissapointing and unethical.  I have a complaint in with AMex, and they have followed-up with me; we'll see what happens.  This is especially dissaointing given that a co-worker had the same thing happen at the nexg closest airport (Sarasota).  Luckily, he noticed the bill once he was inside the airline terminal after returning the car and they gave him a credit (bot not fot the entire amount!).  

This is a surprisingly sketchy business practice from a respected company.


----------



## ottawasquaw (Apr 6, 2014)

Ugh! So sorry! I remember your original post. So far, it sounds like the only good that has come out of your misery is a lesson for us all!
Honestly, I had a near similar experience this past summer. I flew out to CA with son2 and his gf for son1's wedding. It was waaaay past my bedtime when we landed, so I was half asleep. After politely and patiently standing in line, the attendant alerted us to the fact that we could have just grab our vehicle and drove off as my name was on the "board." I just wasn't familiar with their system.
Overall, I have to say that we were very pleased! We loved our vehicle, and the price and Hertz was terrific.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 8, 2014)

czar said:


> Just an update - this is still going on.  Amex found in favor of Hertz.  Why?  BECAUSE THEY HAVE MY ELECTRONIC "SIGNATURE" ON FILE.



What a bummer.  Good luck resolving it.  Some franchises give the whole company a bad name.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 8, 2014)

*Other rental car scams*

We have on our last two rental cars in Europe received extra charges on our credit card for gasoline and other not understood fees. Luckily years ago a friend in the travel business told me to take a picture of the odometer and gas gauge when turning in.
In both cases the rental car companies didn't have a leg do stand on and didn't get their scam money. Also take pictures before leaving of any major scratches or bumps on the car.
Our charges were from Hertz and Sixt but many companies are just franchises not company owned and operated.


----------



## JoeWilly (Apr 8, 2014)

What a bummer.  That's so unfortunate people do sleasy businesses practices like that. Thanks for sharing to save all of us from the same mistake.  Many years ago we had trouble with a rental car agency.  I've never trusted any of them since.  I hope you get this resolved in your favor.


----------



## czar (Aug 19, 2014)

*Update: resolved*

Multiple phone calls an letters did nothing. But posting on twitter netted me a $499 refund


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 24, 2014)

czar said:


> Multiple phone calls an letters did nothing. But posting on twitter netted me a $499 refund



Ah the power of social media!  Congrats on getting the outrageous charges reversed.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't done business with Hertz since I rented 9 cars in one year and every one had some kind of overcharge.  It was either I didn't fill up the gas tank or an upgrade I didn't take or, the last and final straw, was damage they claimed I caused.  The latter was a Florida rental right after a Hurricane and I think they were trying to farm out their losses.  Every car I rented that year through Hertz (and a Gold membership through my company) had an overcharge on it.  It was pretty clear to me it was a pattern and, given it happened at mulitple locations, a company pattern.  I wrote letters to the BBB, AAA (who I rented some through via their recommendation) as well as the company higher ups.  The charges were cancelled, but I haven't done business with them since.  

I have also learned to check the fine print and the final charge as well as note anything that looks like the smallest ding before leaving the airport.  

Sue


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 24, 2014)

gregb said:


> Yep,  The lesson is, always look at the contract to verify they are giving you the rate you expect.  Once you sign the contract and drive out of the lot, you are on the hook for whatever the contract says, not what the agent said.



Back when I was traveling a lot I never left the counter area without doing 2 things.  One is read the contract.  The second is to verify with Amex that I am covered by their insurance.  The insurance is supposed to be automatic but sometimes if car is rented via Priceline it isn't unless you call.  

Then I thoroughly check the car and take pictures of anything they could conceivably try to ding me for.  Never once ended up with an issue in over 30 years of extensive business travel.

George


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 25, 2014)

On a lighter note: One time, I flew into SFO with plans to do a weeks worth of camping in the mountains, and so reserved a compact.  Alamo said they were out of that class and would I accept a larger car... There was no additional cost, as they promised.

But the car was a humungous boat.  Driving that into campgrounds was bizarre, and it was so heavy that on some streets in SF, I thought that if I stopped, we'd slide backwards down the hill.  But it worked out in the end.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 25, 2014)

We rented a car from Dollar Car Rental at Playa Del Carman and returned to the Cancun Airport last Nov. I took pictures of the car when I got the car. Upon returning the car to the airport office, I was told by the guy that we had damaged car on the side. I whipped out the iphone and showed him the photos with the time stamp, and he finally shut up and took the car in. They are all sleazy.


----------



## czar (Aug 26, 2014)

This was definitely intentional in hindsight. 

I always do check the bill even with kids in tow as hard as it is. Unfortunately, they use their "status level" (I'm hertz gold) to have you sign off on not dining things. So I never signed any paperwork when I got there but they submitted my electronic signature to Amex to stop the claim. 

The big issue here was that I had prepaid the rental, and the ADDITIONAL charge was the nearly (within a few dollars) of the same amount as the original "anticipated charges". I prepaid and they used the word voucher. I looked at it quickly and it stated the total amount minus that voucher. So I've leantrd that I need to scrutinize better but in this case when the total line matched the anticipated charge I had been shown ahead of time, I don't think it would have mattered.


----------

